# 5d mark iii video rolling shadows issue



## Ryant (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is a link to the youtube video of the issue:

canon_5d_iii_rolling_shadows

Is the rolling shadows because of the light from the street or is this a problem? If i set my shutter speed to 1/60 it looks better. But as soon as i switch the shutter speed to 1/200 the shadows get really bad.

Ryan


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 29, 2012)

its just the type of street lighting, sometimes fluorescents do similar things to the image.


----------



## Ryant (Mar 29, 2012)

Thats good to hear. It did not seem like using it in any other lighting was making it do this, but whatever that street light is doing seems to affect it if I am anywhere near it.


----------



## sach100 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ryant said:


> Thats good to hear. It did not seem like using it in any other lighting was making it do this, but whatever that street light is doing seems to affect it if I am anywhere near it.



http://forums.creativecow.net/thread/280/2910

This should help. Read the first reply by Phil.


----------



## samueljay (Mar 29, 2012)

As illustrated in the link it's to do with shutter speed, you should always leave your shutter speed at 1/50th of a second for normal video in PAL and 1/60th of a second in NTSC, you'll get that same effect on any video camera, not just the 5D.


----------



## NormanBates (Mar 29, 2012)

@OP: I think you'll benefit from reading the video section of my photography tutorial: http://www.similaar.com/foto/tuten/600.html

and in particular this bit: http://www.similaar.com/foto/tuten/630.html


----------

